# Solved: The default gateway is not available



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

This happened yesterday on my PC which is wired to the modem/router. My laptop, PS3 & cell phone have no problem connecting through wireless. I tried rebooting the PC and modem and no change. I turned off wireless on my laptop and took the cable from PC and plugged it into my laptop and it connected instantly.

My PC is Windows 7 home, laptop is Vista Home, modem/router is a Thompson from my ISP.

I also opened up the DOS window and tried to ping the IP that is shown for default gateway and all I got was "Destination host was unreachable." Did this same test on Laptop and there we're no problems.

Not sure what else to do.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what firewall security suite have you on the PC now or in the past - any trial versions of norton , mcafee etc

can we see a device manager screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen,
on a laptop you may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key

if this does not work then

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I use McAfee Internet Security on PC & Laptop. It's the full, paid retail version.

In device manager, there isn't any ! ? X anywhere. Network adapters just lists:

Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigibit Ethernet -- and there are no errors when I click on properties.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a tcp/ip stack repair - see below 
and then lets see a ipconfig /all - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok I will try these things. I have to head to work but I will try them when I get home and report back. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Tried the 1st part and still not working and I didn't get any errors after rebooting.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> For ipconfig (had to use laptop)


 what does that mean - you copied the notepad file across to the laptop and then posted here
OR
its an ipconfig /all from the laptop itself - if so that does not help as its working

need to see an ipconfig /all from the PC that is not working



> I use McAfee Internet Security on PC & Laptop. It's the full, paid retail version.


 it maybe mcafee blocking 
try this on the PC
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

etaf said:


> what does that mean - you copied the notepad file across to the laptop and then posted here
> OR
> its an ipconfig /all from the laptop itself - if so that does not help as its working
> 
> need to see an ipconfig /all from the PC that is not working


My bad here's the info from the PC:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CiG-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-C6-87-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::84be:5f2f:4aa2:7549%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June-24-12 8:02:40 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : June-25-12 8:02:40 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 286786419
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-16-7C-8D-18-03-73-C6-87-24
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



etaf said:


> it maybe mcafee blocking
> try this on the PC
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Safemode with networking*
> ...


Ran it in safe mode and still didn't work. Before I tried safe mode though, I had rebooted the PC and when it came back on I was able to open a web browser and connect to google but that lasted a few seconds and I tried another page and couldn't connect. When I look at the Local Area Connection Status window it shows:

IPv4 Connectivity: Internet
IPv6 Connectivity: No network access


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> it came back on I was able to open a web browser and connect to google but that lasted a few seconds and I tried another page and couldn't connect.


 interesting - perhaps something is blocking

you have an IP 
lets try some ping tests
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.254*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I have to work again today so I will try them when I get home. (Only a few hours today thankfully)


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the tests:



Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.69: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.69: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.69: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would remove mcafee - make sure you have your subscription details and any keys - so you can re-install if necessary

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *

http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Remove McAfee permanently or just to see if it's the issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> just to see if it's the issue?


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

So I uninstalled McAfee then rebooted the PC. When it started up again I was able to open many websites no problem. I waited about 5 minutes and tried other sites and still worked. I re-downloaded and re-installed McAfee again, updated, etc. and rebooted. I'm still able to get on the internet without issues now.

Not sure what caused all this. Before these issues I was watching a stream on the NHL Draft for a couple hours and when I turned my PS3 on (not sure how soon after) is when I noticed the internet wasn't working.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

security suites often do that - Norton,mcafee - its almost a standard question now on the network forum and maybe 30-50% of the time is the problem

if you think is resolved

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## ahartman (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool. Well I'll keep an eye on it and hopefully it's not an issue again. Thanks again for all the help. Really appreciated.


----------

